
Walmart is quietly working on an Amazon Prime competitor called Walmart+ - kaboro
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/2/27/21154357/walmart-plus-walmart-grocery-delivery-unlimited-membership-amazon-prime
======
lowdose
The creativity is of the charts with the naming Plus. I'm just make a wild
guess but they have probably spend more than a million on this one.
Consultants, commissions more executive time about a word that looks like
prime and starts with a P.

They should have called it Walmart Pleasure.

